# Eigene PID ermitteln!



## tuxedo (2. Okt 2008)

Weiß jemand wie man (unter Windows) mit Java die eigene Prozess-ID ermitteln kann?

Sprich: Ich starte meine Java-Anwendung und die kann mir "irgendwie" (das ist der Knackpunkt der Frage) ausspucken welche Prozess-ID sie mir ihrer JVM hat.

- Alex


----------



## tuxedo (2. Okt 2008)

Schon gefunden:

http://blog.igorminar.com/2007/03/how-java-application-can-discover-its.html


----------



## thE_29 (2. Okt 2008)

Ich finde die anderen Bsp ziemlich dumm..

Da regen sie sich über JNI auf, dass es sehr Plattformbeschränkt ist und führen 2 Bsp an die nur unter Linux gehen?!


----------



## tuxedo (2. Okt 2008)

Ja, das hat mich auch gewundert ;-)

Naja, ich brauch's nur für Windows. Da bin ich mit einem selbst kreierten Testtool auf der Suche nach Speicherlecks (verwenden ActiveX Komponenten in Verbindung mit SWT in einer Java-Anwendung). Und mit der PID und dem Befehl "tasklist" komm ich ganz einfach an den Speicherverbauch den Anwendung dran (das Leck ist auf nativer Seite, nicht im JVM Heap) und kann somit in einer Endlos-Test-Schleife das Delta errechnen und somit Rückschlüsse auf das Leck ziehen....

- Alex


----------

